# Kelly kelly & Half the Lockeroom - Story of a Skank



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

you dont think trish blew a couple people? for christ sake she was vinnie mac's "slave" when she first came on and couldnt wrestle for shit at that point


----------



## SilentUK (May 4, 2011)

another one...


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah the OP doesnt come across mental at all.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah I'm sure the OP doesn't have any woman issues at all.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

superspear said:


> Yeah the OP doesnt come across mental at all.


I love how most of ur post in this forum are going around trashing the op of any thread.

u are a fail of a troll!

if u dont have anything real to say then why dont u just fuck off??


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So what? I'm willing to bet that Kelly Kelly doesn't have anything on all the wildcats in the territory days when it comes to whoring around. She's likely got nothing on Batista, or CM Punk, who have fucked everything up to and including the Spanish Announce table. Such a misogynistic double standard. Get off the internet and talk to a woman already, you headcase.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

450clash12x said:


> you dont think trish blew a couple people? for christ sake she was vinnie mac's "slave" when she first came on and couldnt wrestle for shit at that point


may be so but trish can wrestle unlike kelly kelly.

kelly kelly fails in everything .. and whats with her stink face rikishi ripoff ??
its so lame!!!


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> So what? I'm willing to bet that Kelly Kelly doesn't have anything on all the wildcats in the territory days when it comes to whoring around. She's likely got nothing on Batista, or CM Punk, who have fucked everything up to and including the Spanish Announce table. Such a misogynistic double standard. Get off the internet and talk to a woman already, you headcase.


Eve torres didnt have to be a whore to get a job like kelly kelly.


----------



## lee20794 (May 25, 2011)

Hate watching her wrestle. It's the same stuff. But to say she is the worst diva in 20 years is stupid.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is awful indeed, which means we should stop making threads about her.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Er, how is she the worst Diva? Rosa Mendes, the Bella twins, 95% of the former Diva Search women, BB, Nicole Bass, and probably some others rank up there as the worst females in WWE of all time.

Here's a novel idea - make a sticky thread so that people can moan about Kelly in there as much as they want and we don't have to see stupid posts about her personal life, her looks or her screaming.

A lot of the Divas probably sleep around. Most women in wrestling of the past were major ringrats like Missy Hyatt, Sunny, Francine and Dawn Marie. It's nothing new.

And I don't think Trish or Lita are disgusted by Kelly stripping. Trish posed provocatively so much and was part of that bark like a dog segment. Lita's thong hung out of her pants and she took part in a live sex celebration.

Oh and Michelle McCool slept her way to the top (despite being talented in the ring). You really think she'd have been pushed if she wasn't with Taker?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jackie Gayda is my pick. A short, but storied tenure.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

capat said:


> I love how most of ur post in this forum are going around trashing the op of any thread.
> 
> u are a fail of a troll!
> 
> if u dont have anything real to say then why dont u just fuck off??


As the OP are mainly unhinged rubbish or blatant trolling.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

This thread is now about lesbians


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

She maybe awful but she isn't even close to being the worst diva ever.


----------



## TheDarkPhenom (Jul 20, 2008)

This is funny because didn't Randy and Kelly Kelly do a little prom where they had a one night stand and Randy blew her off? It was abut the time they had the Kane/Kelly Kelly thing going on where he was obsessed with her nd was looking to hurt her "boyfriend".


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Jackie Gayda is my pick. A short, but storied tenure.


jackie was awesome when she was rico's girlfriend ! those two were thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

any1 have a link to the orton interview im curious to hear it actually


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

HaRdCoReChAmP123 said:


> any1 have a link to the orton interview im curious to hear it actually


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRxM2NZ1qzc


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Was the point of your thread to make me a fan of Kelly Kelly? Because you made me one with that vid.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

TheDarkPhenom said:


> This is funny because didn't Randy and Kelly Kelly do a little prom where they had a one night stand and Randy blew her off? It was abut the time they had the Kane/Kelly Kelly thing going on where he was obsessed with her nd was looking to hurt her "boyfriend".


That is exactly why this whole situation started on the radio interview


----------



## Taylor12 (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't particularly care for her, but she's nowhere near the worst diva in the last 20 years. There's been quite a few that have come through WWE that have been far worse than her. Her matches are pretty bad and I will avoid them if I can, but I've seen a lot worse than her.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

After watching the video.. I've been reminded just how long it was since my cock last stood for a female wrestler in the ring... lol. Previously was like Trish or Tori in some panty match .. hmm.. = D~~


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Sunny was a bigger whore then kelly ask HBK and ahmed johnson


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Taylor12 said:


> I don't particularly care for her, but she's nowhere near the worst diva in the last 20 years. There's been quite a few that have come through WWE that have been far worse than her. Her matches are pretty bad and I will avoid them if I can, but I've seen a lot worse than her.


Did u really signup a new account just to say this? lol

coz i see this is ur first ever post!!


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Well if you were one of the guys she slept wit you wouldn't be mad so why hate on Kelly for doing what she got to do. I don't think Trish slept w/ half the wrestler's, but I do recall her having to bark like a dog in her underwear on live television so it balances out.


----------



## monoxide164 (Jan 27, 2005)

capat said:


> jackie was awesome when she was rico's girlfriend ! those two were thoroughly entertaining.


Jackie Gayda was awful in the ring. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItkpM8oU790

I was more entertained by Kelly taking her clothes off then Gayda valeting a gay wrestler.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

End of the vid was a boner killer, but anyways, I will always think Kelly is hot as fuck, but dislike her because of all the rumors I read.


----------



## Taylor12 (Jun 6, 2011)

capat said:


> Did u really signup a new account just to say this? lol
> 
> coz i see this is ur first ever post!!


Heh, no. Signed up last month, just haven't had the time to post til now. I honestly could do without Kelly Kelly but she's not the worst diva in the WWE. I don't think she's the worst right now, nevermind the worst in the last 20 years.


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

The Bellas, Eve Torres and Alicia Fox won the belt in the last year.And you mind Kelly Kelly getting it?WTF.Kelly is probably the only diva that is actually over, so yeah.It's the divas division, NOT the Womens Division...


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

hockytalky said:


> Well if you were one of the guys she slept wit you wouldn't be mad so why hate on Kelly for doing what she got to do. I don't think Trish slept w/ half the wrestler's, but I do recall her having to bark like a dog in her underwear on live television so it balances out.


What your saying is that she must sleep her way to the top otherwise she won't make it. What a terrible attitude you have your saying all divas should demean themselves


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

OP sounds like something you'd hear being read by a narrator during a Dateline NBC investigation.

In other news, CM Punk has torn through half of the women on current and past rosters. I wonder why there are no threads calling him a filthy pig disgusting whore.

Oh, misogynistic double standards. Right, sorry. Forgot we were on the internet. Carry on. I hear there's some good videos of women being choked on YouTube you can watch for inspiration for your next thread.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Pop Tatari said:


> What your saying is that she must sleep her way to the top otherwise she won't make it. What a terrible attitude you have your saying all divas should demean themselves


What I'm saying is people make a lot of moral compromises at their jobs to either keep it or advance. If Kelly did sleep around thats her own personal business I still don't see how that effects Randy Orton unless....................KOBE!!!!!


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

hockytalky said:


> What I'm saying is people make a lot of moral compromises at their jobs to either keep it or advance. If Kelly did sleep around thats her own personal business I still don't see how that effects Randy Orton unless....................KOBE!!!!!


Still does not make her moral compromises right though shes hardly a good role model to young women wanting to get in the industry


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Funny double standard....when the subject of Batista banging lots of divas is brought up you all are talking about "he's the man", "he's my hero". Unless Kelly is wrecking families and shit then she's not any more of a "slut" than the guys in the company who have done the same thing. Be consistent in your logic, you judgmental hypocrites!


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Pop Tatari said:


> Still does not make her moral compromises right though shes hardly a good role model to young women wanting to get in the industry


Your right. Love the Owen Pic.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

hockytalky said:


> Your right. Love the Owen Pic.


Thanks man


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Orton was taking the piss in that interview. Even if its partly true, who has she actually hurt?

2. The OP is either a moron, a troll or both.

3. Whatever someone does kayfabe doesnt make them either a skank or an angel in real life. e.g. Trish being Vinces slave, Lita's live sex celebration, KK's initial run as the stripping girlfriend. You dont see people running around claiming Ivory is really a frigid bitch because she portrayed that character during Right To Censor.

4. To actually answer the poll question, she is probably in the top 50% of current Diva's, never mind the last 20 bloody years.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Tombstoned said:


> 1. Orton was taking the piss in that interview. Even if its partly true, who has she actually hurt?
> 
> 2. The OP is either a moron, a troll or both.
> 
> ...


Wtf does that mean???


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Sonko said:


> The Bellas, Eve Torres and Alicia Fox won the belt in the last year.And you mind Kelly Kelly getting it?WTF.Kelly is probably the only diva that is actually over, so yeah.It's the divas division, NOT the Womens Division...


Everything about Kelly gets under my skin,God I hate her


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

WWECW had house shows ?

LOL.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

capat said:


> Wtf does that mean???


Don't worry, in a few years you'll go to school and start to learn maths.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

What's with all of these Kelly Kelly hate threads? Seriously? Who cares who she's fucking? To think that people in all professions don't do some shit to get ahead is naive.

Edit: And to answer the poll question, no, she's not even close to the worst. I don't care for her, but off the top of my head...

BB
Joy Giovanni
Nicole Bass
Amy Weber
Maria


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

You know, as I think about it I can't even think of too many divas who are clearly better than Kelly. Melina, Beth, Natalya, and Gail. Layla too but she's hurt. Except for Gail, all of them have had a chance or several chances to be the champ. If they wanted to go with someone different, Kelly is the best choice as she is the most over and has been there the longest. I had much more of a problem with boring Eve winning out of nowhere. I don't mind Kelly getting a run but I hate how they only push one diva at a time and then they magically become complete jobbers. Melina is an awesome heel and is being wasted by being a jobber.


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

No, Kelly Kelly has improved a lot in the last year and there is / was a lot worse than her.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

No she is not the worst diva ever dude. Nicole Bass was a terrible and ugly monster. BB was a huge waste of space. Bellas are awful. Tiffany was bad. Every NXT diva was bad almost. I could literally name a diva from every few years that was worse. Kelly is hot, that's about all she has going for her. Yes she was taking her clothes off in the ring (shockingly) comfortably for being only 19. Does that make her a skank? I don't know but you're wrong on her being the worst..


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Damian77D said:


> No, Kelly Kelly has improved a lot in the last year and there is / was a lot worse than her.


So kelly was *super* crap bad talentless shit now she's only crap bad talentless shit? Uhmm ok


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OP wouldn't say shit if Beth or Melina were champion.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

LOCK PLEASE!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

She's one of the worst divas right now, alongside Bellas, Rosa Mendes, Maryse, Alicia Fox, and AJ.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

You think Kelly Kelly is the worst diva ever, AND you think Orton is a god or something? You're fucking retarded.

I didn't make this list, my friend who is an admin on my anti-Orton page (''We Hate Randy Orton'') on Facebook along with me did. I also made a YouTube video with this list (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhxcjddv0nw)

*16 reasons why Randy Orton sucks*

1. He is a moaning bitch, he complains to Vince everytime he is unhappy, which is like, all the time.

2. He refuses to give way to other talent, he buried CM Punk 3 times, whilst Cena gave way to CM Punk, 3 times.

3. He is Overrated, 8 titles already.

4. His in-ring ability sucks, his moveset only consists of like...The same 3 moves all the time.

5. Very Predictable

6. No Mic skills, he can't even cut a promo, he will just put you to sleep.

7. Not even a good BabyFace, he would still suck as a heel, but as a BabyFace, he just completely sucks.

8. He is a cocky bastard, have you seen his tweets?

9. He has a sloppy offence and he is uncoordinated

10. Fail Austin attempt

11. He is only in WWE, simply because of his dad, and the fact that WWE only care about looks.

12. They make him look like a resistable force, when he is only like, 240 pounds and 6"3.

13. He wins way too much, he's won nearly all his matches this year.

14. He gets all sexual with the mat, and looks like a horny retard when he's about to give an RKO.

15. His moves are basic, which anyone could do.

16. He gets carried throughout the whole match, only to use his very predictable 3 move's to win the match and make his opponent look weak


----------



## Uncanny (May 11, 2011)

All this talk about the guys she slept with. So who are the ten guys? *Could someone post a list of the guys Kelly Kelly and Sunny have had sex with? *


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks for making me a kelly kelly fan. LOL


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

It's the WWE, some diva's sleep around, get over it. If you dislike them for their on-screen things and in-ring abilities then fair enough. But no one should judge her on her personal life regardless how many people she has slept with.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is that supposed to be impressive? Orton can name 10 people somebody slept with in 6 years? OOOOH WHAT A BOMBSHELL.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Double K said:


> You think Kelly Kelly is the worst diva ever, AND you think Orton is a god or something? You're fucking retarded.
> 
> I didn't make this list, my friend who is an admin on my anti-Orton page (''We Hate Randy Orton'') on Facebook along with me did. I also made a YouTube video with this list (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhxcjddv0nw)
> 
> ...


wj is that you?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

most of the divas are whores. just enjoy the eye candy dude. DAT asssss is nuts in that video


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Double K said:


> You think Kelly Kelly is the worst diva ever, AND you think Orton is a god or something? You're fucking retarded.
> 
> I didn't make this list, my friend who is an admin on my anti-Orton page (''We Hate Randy Orton'') on Facebook along with me did. I also made a YouTube video with this list (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhxcjddv0nw)
> 
> ...


Dude you're a dork.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

capat said:


> Eve torres didnt have to be a whore to get a job like kelly kelly.


You know this to be fact, do you  . I strongly suggest you GTFO their personal lives to be honest. It's none of yours, or Orton's business.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Double K said:


> You think Kelly Kelly is the worst diva ever, AND you think Orton is a god or something? You're fucking retarded.
> 
> I didn't make this list, my friend who is an admin on my anti-Orton page (''We Hate Randy Orton'') on Facebook along with me did. I also made a YouTube video with this list (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhxcjddv0nw)
> 
> ...



Omg u made a facebook for this .... how lame can the orton haters get seriously??


the points i have highlighted are the same shit repeated again and again.

Orton is ok in the ring.. he doesnt put anyone to sleep with his promos..
Considering guys like morrison who cant even work the mic orton is way better. 

if he wasnt a good babyface .... people wont love him in the first.. have u not seen the ovation he gets everytime he enters the ring??

He never tried to be austin in the first place!!

ur ignorant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Another Kelly thread huh? Pretty awful thread.


----------

